# Barnsby saddles



## chestnut cob (18 July 2012)

Has anyone ridden in the Barnsby Whitaker jumping saddle?  What were your thoughts on it?

How secure does it feel for jumping?  Doesn't look as though it has much in the way of knee rolls or thigh blocks.  

Thanks


----------



## pixiebee (22 July 2012)

dont know about the whitaker one but i have the vss jump and it is awsome! it has large knee rolls and blocks that sit behind your leg to lock you in, has given me the confidence to jump much bigger than i did before, plus its comfy!


----------



## cobwithattitude (23 July 2012)

Have the Paul Schockmole (sp?) one and it's fab; secure, comfy - but unfortuanetly too long in cut for present horse (17 1/2") but forward knee rolls means doesn't fit new horse, who has slightly shorter back than old one. Also have Barnsby Kanter dressage - again beautiful and so comfy.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (23 July 2012)

I had a Milton (very similar) and currently have a Merlin.  Both lovely saddles.  Do not be fooled by the lack of big blocks remember sometimes less is more as you find your own balance rather than being supported or locked in by a block.


----------



## chestnut cob (23 July 2012)

Thanks all... I spoke to my saddle fitter (who I bought my horse off, so he knows him and me well!) who told me to avoid it, said in his opinion it's an awful saddle.... so the search continues!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (23 July 2012)

The synic in me says if you are not buying the saddle from your saddle fitter then of course he will say it is a crap saddle!  What is the bet he has one that "will be just right for you".  

You need someone to bring an extremely wide selection of saddles of all sorts of different makes to you for you to try and have a good test ride on, choose the one that fits the horse and you can ride on, make and colour should be irrelevant.  What one person likes will not suit another, saddles are an extremely personal choice as we are all different.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## chestnut cob (23 July 2012)

sillygillyhorse said:



			The synic in me says if you are not buying the saddle from your saddle fitter then of course he will say it is a crap saddle!  What is the bet he has one that "will be just right for you".  

You need someone to bring an extremely wide selection of saddles of all sorts of different makes to you for you to try and have a good test ride on, choose the one that fits the horse and you can ride on, make and colour should be irrelevant.  What one person likes will not suit another, saddles are an extremely personal choice as we are all different.

Hope you get sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't patronise me.  My saddle fitter doesn't sell second hand, just fits/adjusts/checks saddles you buy from elsewhere or already have.  He's fitted all of my horses for years and has never once tried to sell me anything.  I asked him once to source a second hand for me and he refused, just says he doesn't get involved with buying/selling second hand saddles.  I wouldn't continue to use him if he was the type you mention - I've been in sales long enough myself to see through that nonsense.  He knows the horse and me as a rider.  He has fitted enough saddles and horses for me over the years to know what will suit both of us, conformation-wise and in terms of the activities I'll be doing.  I have a list from him of the saddles /models I should be looking out for (based on what will suit the horse's shape and me, and what I want to do), and those I need to avoid because they will never fit either of us.  I queried the Barnsby Whitaker because I was looking at one on Preloved and was curious what people thought about it.

Regarding trying lots of saddles... you try finding a saddle fitter who carries a van full of second hand saddles with them.  There isn't one I know of in this area.  Actually, that's a lie.  There is one and I would rather never ride my horse than buy a saddle from her!  She did what you mention to me once, several years ago and I'd never go near her again.  So yes, I know I really need to try lots of saddles but in reality it's often not actually possible.  I am not buying brand new, and even if I was that still means I need to get out the Albion rep, the Ideal rep, the Jeffries rep and so on, to try them all.

Colour and model... I am aware that they are the least important things (where did I say they were anything else?).  At no point did I ask for forum opinions on whether I should buy a saddle because of the colour.  I was simply curious what people thought of that particular saddle if they'd ridden in it.  I wasn't asking for advice on whether I should buy it, just what people's experiences were of it.


----------



## Scarlett (23 July 2012)

I love my Barnsby Whitaker so much I bought another one when it came up - just so I'd have it if I ever needed it.  They dont have a massive block but I've never felt so secure in a saddle in my life. I feel confident doing anything and jumping anything in it, it definately helps me.

Did you fitter give you any indication of why he thought they were awful saddles? I'd be interested to know, though TBH theres a lot of 'good' saddles out there I wouldn't touch with a barge pole (Albions!) so I guess it's all just personal preferance.

I find Barnsby saddles lovely quality, last years and fit me and my various horses. After buying a Whitaker I ended up with a Milton and a Milton Pro-seat too as well as another Whitaker. I have both the foam paneled and flocked paneled versions, they do definately fit a bit differently. I sold my other good quality jump saddles -Albion, Stubben and Equipe - to buy my Barnsbys.

I'd recommend one, definately, but like any saddle it will only do the job if it does fit both you and the horse.


----------



## chestnut cob (23 July 2012)

I can't remember exactly now, it was on a text which I haven't got any more.  From what I can remember, just won't suit, not nice saddles, don't touch it.  I'd assume it'll be based on what he thinks/knows will suit the horse, what I want it for and that it's a young(ish) horse so saddle will need a decent resale value because I'll likely end up selling it next year when he changes shape.

Thanks for the review   I was looking at a Milton the other day online as well.  I do like the look of Barnsby saddles and I've had their bridles in the past which are lovely quality.

You are right about personal preference.  I asked last year on here for views on the Thorowgood T4... didn't get a single bad reply, everyone loved it.  I bought one second hand, cheaply.  I've never hated a saddle so much in my life!  I'd rather have had my old knackered Wintec back.  It was uncomfortable, felt very insecure to jump/out of the saddle with shorter stirrups and IMHO is a horrid ugly saddle.  Horse was never that keen on it either, despite it being fitted twice.  Thankfully I got back what I paid for it when I sold it.  I'm inclined to look at Ideal jumping saddles... I know my saddle fitter likes them because they're generally easily adjustable but he said he thinks their twists are too wide for me.  But, my favourite saddle I've ever ridden in is my Ideal Jessica, which the pony also likes, and I had an Ideal Event years ago which I also loved.  It's difficult because you can't get a saddler to come out with loads of second hand saddles to try so I have to think about what I have/haven't liked in the past, what is likely to suit the horse then take a bit of a gamble.  Hence resale value being important...  I know that I generally don't get on v well with Stubben, find them quite hard.  He thinks K&M would suit the horse but I know I can't stand Thorowgood so I'm not inclined to try the leather version...  saddles are always a bit of a minefield!!


----------



## strictlyhorsey (23 July 2012)

I have two Barnsby Pro Seat saddles and cannot say enough good things about them.  When I suggested to our saddle fitter that one was nearly 20 years old and maybe it was time to replace it he said, NEVER GET RID OF IT, they fit most horses and are the best jumping saddle Barnsby made.  Must say that the older one is used every day and still looks amazing, you would never think it was that age.  Tribute to the quality of the leather I assume.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (23 July 2012)

I have 2 barnsbys for my mare - a kanter dressage with ngage blocks (bigger blocks) and an omega gp. I've had said GP 4 years now, and other than slight marks where my stirrup leathers have been, it looks brand new pretty much, and I can't say that I look after my tack that much either! It's the comfiest saddle ever, and both saddles make my horse go so well. 

That's in comparison to ideal's, harry dabbs, kieffers and another make I've forgotten lol!

I use a saddler who travels the country pretty much with a van full of second hand saddles - and they're quite cheap call out too in comparison to those who are just down the road to me!


----------



## pixiebee (23 July 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			Please don't patronise me.  My saddle fitter doesn't sell second hand, just fits/adjusts/checks saddles you buy from elsewhere or already have.    I wasn't asking for advice on whether I should buy it, just what people's experiences were of it.
		
Click to expand...

wow, calm down, thats a bit of a defensive reply!


----------



## wench (23 July 2012)

I know of a Milton that's looking for a new home...


----------

